# Fox Pro users



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

what is your favorite sequence to use ?


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

Being in the west, I use the jack rabbit call first. After about 10 min. I swatch to the coyote pup distress(Oct.-Nov). I have had several come in, usually females. Later in the season I switch to the male challenge. Most coyotes are almost always hungry and any distress call will bring them in. Try using a distress call of whatever animals or birds are in your area.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Here in illinois I have been having good luck starting with a female howl. Ill usualy do 3 in a row with a 15-20 pause inbetween. If nothing else responds Ill do a locater/seranade and then roll into either a cotton tail distress or some other rabbit distress. More times than not I dont get about 20 seconds into the distress and there headed right for me. I have had some lolly gaggers and Ill just start mixing things up after awhile.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Cottontail distress,,,yote pup distress, pup yote screams, woodpecker distress.....Spitfire


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks guys.just wanted to see how similar our sequences are.


----------

